# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Anketa o iskustvima na porodu

## Danci_Krmed

U suradnji s udrugama i inicijativama 5 susjednih zemalja, u sklopu akcije‪#‎SlobodaRađanju‬, RODA provodi istraživanje o iskustvima na porodu u Hrvatskoj. Molimo vas da odvojite 10 minuta i ispunite anketu koja je pred vama. Anketa će biti otvorena do 3.3.2015., a prvi rezultati će biti spremni u prvoj polovici ožujka.
Hvala vam!

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1_O1...newy4/viewform

----------


## maca papucarica

Ispunila  :Smile:  
Odlična anketa!

Voljela bih reći da se veselim rezultatima, ali bojim se da otprilike svi znamo kakvi će oni biti ...

----------


## bella77

meni možda fali dio oko plana poroda: jeste li ga imali, jel se poštivao...

pa onda usporediti zadovoljstvo s porodom s tim dijelom...

----------


## Majuška

za svaki porod odvojeno, tj. vise puta se ispunjava anketa?

----------


## bella77

kaže samo za zadnji.

----------


## mikka

ah, ja nisam vidjela da se pita za zadnji  :Embarassed: 

onda sam krivo odgovarala, jbg

----------


## Majuška

A. 
Onda ću im popraviti prosjek malo

----------


## mlukacin

sorry ali anketa mi je malo jednostrana.
moj zadnji porod je bio induciran zbog dip 2, bila sam upoznata sa svom procedurom ali nisam odlucivala nista jer je situacija bila hitna - navodim ovo kao primjer kojim ne mogu ispuniti ovu anketu jer nemam potrebih ponudenih odgovora. 
Isto tako sto se tice osoblja. Netko se predstavio netko nije netko je bio full ljubazan a netko nije. Previse mi je ovo generalizirano tak da...
i zasto samo zadnji porod? Moj predzanji je bio divan prirodan porod a bio je prije nesto vise od godinu dana :D

----------


## Muma

Meni je isto bilo teško ispuniti jer se kod nas sve preeebrzo odvijalo da bi me stigli išta pitati. Pa ispada da su liječnici bili koma. A na kraju pak ispada da bi sve isto ponovila.  :Undecided:  Pa nisam znala da li bi slala ili ne jer ne osjećam da sam objektivno ispravno popunila (iako ja osobno znam da jesam).

----------


## autumn

Ispunila za drugi (zadnji) porod. I stalno razmišljam o tome koliko se razlikovao od prvoga. Jedina sličnost je bila - epiziotomija. Što se svega ostalog tiče, prvi porod bih ponovila pet puta, a drugi mi je utjerao strah od eventualnog trećeg. A oba su bila u istom, osječkom rodilištu.

----------


## Beti3

Ima pitanja na koje treba jednoznačno odgovoriti, iako se to ne može. Npr. da li ste bili prikopčani na CTG, da, ali to je bilo zbog bebe koja je morala biti pod stalnim nadzorom, a te opcije nema.
Ili, da li ste mogli jesti i piti koliko želite, ako kažem da, a prije je odgovor bio da nisam bila ni žedna ni gladna, i nisam željela ništa, da li je to točan odgovor?

Ili, ja previše gledam na detalje  :Smile: 
Dobro, na kraju mogu napisati par riječi.

----------


## sirius

Da li ste bili prikopcani na ctg ? Da ili ne. 
Nije bitan razlog.
da li si mogla jesti i piti ? Da ili ne.
ili ne znam. Ako nisi bila gladna / zedna pa nisi niti pitala/trazila.
Ne znam da li ima: ne znam.

----------


## sillyme

Ja sam imala volju odgovoriti ali je potpuno neprilagodjena planiranom carskom? Ili se planirani carski ne vodi pod porod?
npr pitanja "u radjaoni vam je bilo..." - nikako, u zivotu nisam usla u radjaonu. Itd...

inace, moj drugi CR na SD mi je ostao u jako jako pozitivnom sjecanju, da imam novaca za pdobnika i da idem na trece vjerojatno bi ipak opet otisla na sd...

----------


## LolaMo

Tako je, anketa uopće nema smisla ako si rodila na carski..
Nisam bila u boxu i nije bilo primalje..itd..

----------


## sillyme

Skoro dva dana bez odgovora...izgleda da mi stvarno nismo rodile, pa zato i ne mozemo odgovoriti na anketu o iskustvu na porodu. 

Inace, ova anketa, kako je sastavljena, bi mogla nekima na onoj temi kako se dozivljava Rode dati objasnjenje zasto je to ponekad tako...

----------


## sirius

> Skoro dva dana bez odgovora...izgleda da mi stvarno nismo rodile, pa zato i ne mozemo odgovoriti na anketu o iskustvu na porodu. 
> 
> Inace, ova anketa, kako je sastavljena, bi mogla nekima na onoj temi kako se dozivljava Rode dati objasnjenje zasto je to ponekad tako...


Zanimljivo. 
Mozda sastavljacica ankete nema vremena viriti na temu jer organizira medunarodnu konferenciju na kojoj ce i izloziti rezultate ankete. Usput , sastavljacica ankete je imala dva CR , a koliko me pamcenje sluzi vodi ih u svojoj statistici kao porod.
Nazalost, obzirom da sam trenutno jedino ja dezurna na forumu , a nisam satavljala anketu, ne mogu niti odgovoriti na postavljena pitanja. Ali me malo uzruja ( tu i tamo) teorija zavjere .

----------


## sirius

Eto, poslah poruku sesici od ankete privatnim kanalima pa ce se vjerojatno javiti kad stigne.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Jako mi je žao žene, nisam dobivala mailove da je netko dignuo ovaj pdf i nisam gledala. Drugi put mi pošaljite pp ako vidite da se ne javljam nakon toliko vremena  :Smile: 

Vezano uz nedoumica u anketi, anketu je slagala žena iz anketarske tvrtke u jednoj susjednoj zemlji. Naprosto ima toliko nijansi i razlika u porodima i načinima poroda da smo, gdje smo smatrale da ne možemo predvidjeti niti generalizirati odgovore, ostavile opciju "ne znam", tako da kad je situacija takva žena može ići naprijed u anketi ali njen odgovor za to konkretno pitanje, jer nije prikladno njenoj situaciji, se neće brojiti. Svakako ostavite komentar pod other ako želite nešto dodati a što nismo već ponudile.

Anketa se provodi u svim zemljama bivše YU, situacije su iznimno različite i ova anketa će služiti samo za generalno ispitivanje iskustva, profi anketa (sa anketarima, metodologijom prikupljanja koja nije samo net tid) će nadam se sljediti nakon ove, kad se udruge umreže i napišemo mrak projekt za EU fondove.

Nadam se da sam odgovorila na pitanja.

----------


## sillyme

Nemam ja nikakvih teorija zavjere. Ali imam misljenje o anketi, i to da je lose napisana. Jako lose. Jer ako nakon prvih deset pitanja na pet uopce ne mogu odgovoriti istinito onda sto cu uopce odgovarati. Ocito sam na krivoj anketi.

onaj tko je pisao anketu bi se trebao upoznati s mogucnoscu nudjenja odgovora "ne znam" ili jos bolje "nije primjenjivo" i "nemam misljenje" pocevsi od pitanja "ginekoloski pregled na prijemu vam je bio..." - i opet, nije ga bilo. Ako ga nije bilo ne mogu se ni posve sloziti ni posve ne-sloziti kakav je bio kad ga nije bilo. I tako na 90% pitanja koja su pak sva obavezna.

Znaci anketa nije ok. Pa sam se ja nasalila da onda valjda i nisam rodila kad ne mogu odgovarati na pitanja o mom porodu. Jer to mi je prva (autoironicna) misao koja mi je prosla glavom na drugoj strani ankete. Onoj na kojoj sam i odustala od odgovaranja. Autorica ankete bi se trebala malo zapitati koliko su njeni stavovi o porodu utjecali na to da anketa nije univerzalana, nepristrana i u konacni da daje iskrivljene odgovore jer forsira davanje posve netocnih odgovora ako netko bas zapne rijesiti je. Ja sam na drugom pokusaju Ispunjavanja odustala opet na cijeloj stranici odgovora o "mojoj primalji" koje da, i opet, nije uopce bilo. A sto da sam imala dvije? O kojoj odgovaram? Itd...

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Sillyme, zao mi je sto je tako. Ekipa od vise desetaka osoba je radila na ovome, sve osim jedne ne-profesionalke, pa eventualne greske mogu biti samo rezultat toga.

u 5 zemalja smo do sad skupile blizu 10.000 odgovora na razlicite inacice ankete (jer nije isto rodit u BiH ili CG ili Hrvatskoj). Rjesavale smo sve nedoumice do sada, i da sam ovo dobila vidjela prije napravila bi malu promjenu u uputstvima (da se odgovori npr za primalju koja je bila na porodu najduze iki ostavila najsnazniji dojam) ali sad jr kasno.

Kad budemo radile pravu stvar unutar naredne 2 godine nadam se, takvih nedoumica nece biti.

----------


## Aerin

Propustila sam anketu  :Sad:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Da, anketu obrađujemo sada.

No, možete nam se pridružiti u subotu  :Smile: 

https://www.facebook.com/events/1423421691289471/

"Sloboda rađanju" je regionalna inicijativa koju je pokrenula grupa aktivistica i organizacija iz svih zemalja zapadnog Balkana. Cilj inicijative je da skrene pažnju javnosti na tretman žena i njihova prava na porodu, kao i da upozori na nužnost dobre komunikacije između osoblja i rodilja tokom poroda. 

Dugoročni cilj ove inicijative je pretvaranje rodilišta u prijatelje majki, po preporukama Međunarodne inicijative Rodilište prijatelj majki. 

U okviru osam dana akcije, od 1. do 8. ožujka, organizacije iz Slovenije, Hrvatske, Bosne i Hercegovine, Srbije, Crne Gore i Makedonije, organizirati će Šetnju za slobodu rađanju.
*Pridružite nam se u Šetnji u ZAGREBU u subotu, 7. ožujka 2015. Okupljanje je na Trgu Bana Jelačića u 11,45 sati kod štanda udruge RODA.
*
Vjerujemo da je ova zajednička inicijava samo prvi korak ka tom napretku, kao i da ujedinjene, žene zaista mogu pomicati granice i zajednički riješiti probleme.

----------


## mlukacin

Ne bih zeljela umanjivati neciji rad, iskustvo i trud... ali zalosno je kako anketa izgleda nakon sto ju je radilo nekoliko desetaka ljudi. U mojoj firmi radimo puno kompleksnije stvari momentalno na medunarodnoj razini a samo nas je 14...
Anketa je definitivno pristrana... I zao mi je sto ce podatci biti netocni...

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Nazalost format online anketiranja ima ogranicenja. To cemo rijesiti kad budemo radile pravo anketiranje sa anketarima koji ce intervjuirati zene uzivo. No ni jedna anketa nr moze biti savrsena, ali moze dati jasne naznake trendova (ako ih ima).

----------


## mlukacin

Pa da tome i sluzi anketa. 
Ali ova anketa ce dati 90% netocnih podataka.
Ma nije ni bitno...

----------


## sirius

Kako 90% ? 
Ako je problematicna za ispunjavanje zenama koje su imale planirani carski rez.
tada je u pitanju jedan mali postotak cije iskustvo nije detaljno pokrila anketa.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

mlukacin, ja gledam rezultate i gledam pitanja i zaista se pitam kako možeš takve stvari konstatirati. i ne kužim.

Kako mogu ovakva pitanja se gledati na različite načine?




> Moj porod je neko vrijeme tekao spontano, a zatim su ga potakli umjetnim trudovima (indukcijom / dripom)
> Tijekom poroda su mi probušili vodenjak
> Osoblje je interveniralo fizičkim pritiskom kako bi izgurali dijete van 
> Tijekom poroda sam cijelo vrijeme bila priključena na CTG
> Sudjelovala sam u odlučivanju o zahvatima (intervencijama, terapijama i lijekovima) tijekom poroda
> Je li iskustvo s poroda utjecalo na vašu želju da imate još djece?


Mislim, ili je ili nije. Sirius je to već rekla prije.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Vezano za CR, radilo se o manjem propustu u preusmjeravanju u anketi koju smo skužile kad smo još imale jako mali broj ispunjenih anketa, tako da kasnije žene koje su imale CR nisu uopće odgovarala na ta pitanja umjesto da upišu "ne znam" za svaki odgovor.

----------


## mlukacin

vec sam sve napisala gore... Ne radi se o CR samo... Daj citajte sve...

----------


## mlukacin

I nisam jedina tog misljenja...

----------


## Leptirko

Meni se isto cini da je anketa bila lose napisana. Ja sam oboje rodila na hitni carski i bilo mi je jako tesko pratiti anketu.

----------


## Val

Imala sam planirani CR, ali su trudovi krenuli ranije pa je ispao porod+CR tako da mi je anketa ok.
Ono što mi je anketa otkrila, a nisam baš skroz bila svjesna, je da je meni taj porod ostao u jako negativnom sjećanju i da ti osjećaji i dalje traju, a prošlo je 7 godina.

----------

